# Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

					Bereits unmittelbar nach der Vorstellung der innovativen 120-mm-Eloop-Modelle wurden Rufe nach einer größeren Ausführung laut. Drei Jahre später hat Noiseblocker ein neu entwickeltes 14-cm-Gegenstück auf den Markt gebracht. Wir fühlen der PWM-Ausführung und dem Ultra-Silent-Modell der Baureihe auf den Zahn.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*


----------



## Kotzi01 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Hallo

Warum gibt es denn diese Lüfter nicht komplett schwarz? 

Liebe Noiseblocker eLoop Entwickler... bitte meldet euch wenn es komplett schwarze gibt! nehme dann gleich 4 Stück!!!!!

Was ist mit ein wenig LED Beleuchtung???

liebe Grüße


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich habe das 1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster weiß (PH-ES614P_WT) passen die Lüfter da rein?
Ich frage nämlich weil mir die 2 vorinstallierten Lüfter mir den letzten Nerv rauben!
Würde die dann Ersetzen.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Warum gibt es denn diese Lüfter nicht komplett schwarz?
> 
> ...



Ürrgggsss... bitte keinen Bling-Bling. Das ist auch nicht die Zielgruppe für solche Lüfter 

Ich bin jetzt schon hart am überlegen. Hab momentan Noctuas verbaut und auch da ging mir die Farbgebung schon ein wenig auf den Keks. Komplett in Schwarz wären die eLoops schon der Hammer.


----------



## MiChaRiot (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich habe das 1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster weiß (PH-ES614P_WT) passen die Lüfter da rein?
> Ich frage nämlich weil mir die 2 vorinstallierten Lüfter mir den letzten Nerv rauben!
> Würde die dann Ersetzen.



Das kommt drauf an was du damit betreiben möchtest! Ich hab das selbe Case und betreibe es mit 3x Eloop B14 im Deckel für meinen 30mm Radiator, das passt Prima - jedoch würde es mit einem 45mm Radi schon nicht mehr funktionieren! Als Gehäuselüfter brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um den Platz machen, das sollte passen!


----------



## country (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Moin

Ist e-Loop für 120mm und 140mm zurzeit die beste wahl der Lüfter? (Mal vom Preis abgesehen)


----------



## MiChaRiot (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Warum gibt es denn diese Lüfter nicht komplett schwarz?
> 
> ...



Gerade weil sie weiß sind würde sich für mich nicht die Frage nach LEDs stellen, da sie angestrahlt ja wunderbar in der gewählten Farbe rotieren! Hab neben meinen ein RGB-LED-Band liegen das passt wunderbar und fügt sich ins Gehäuse ein.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

25€ pro Lüfter, haben die da statt Plastik Gold mit eingearbeitet? Gibt genug Lüfter für die Hälfte bis ein Drittel des Preises die man auch nicht hört. Naja jeder wie er will, wird ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an was du damit betreiben möchtest! Ich hab das selbe Case und betreibe es mit 3x Eloop B14 im Deckel für meinen 30mm Radiator, das passt Prima - jedoch würde es mit einem 45mm Radi schon nicht mehr funktionieren! Als Gehäuselüfter brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um den Platz machen, das sollte passen!



Also Wasserkühlung habe ich nicht vor! Wollte nur für Ruhe im Zimmer sorgen!


----------



## Oromis16 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

@Kotzi01
Zumindest bei den 120mm Modellen gabs später einen Ableger von Phobya (afaik Schwarz/Rot), vielleicht gibts diesmal wieder einen.


----------



## sfc (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich nutze jetzt schon seit zwei Jahren die 120er auf meinem Morpheus und bin mehr als zufrieden. Habe sie unter 2D auf 30 Prozent gestellt und sobald die GPU 50 Grad überschreitet, gehen sie auf 100 Prozent, damit die Spannungswandler schön kühl bleiben. Beides ist in der jeweiligen Situation wirklich unhörbar. Klar, beim Arbeiten würde man die 100 Prozent hören, aber nicht beim Zocken. Habe ansonsten noch Silent Wings 2im Rechner, die normalerweise dezent bei 400 bis 500 Umdrehungen Luft schaufeln.


----------



## MiChaRiot (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



azzih schrieb:


> 25€ pro Lüfter, haben die da statt Plastik Gold mit eingearbeitet? Gibt genug Lüfter für die Hälfte bis ein Drittel des Preises die man auch nicht hört. Naja jeder wie er will, wird ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen



Lautstärke ist etwas sehr subjektives und kann für jeden anders empfunden werden, zusätzlich ist es ja auch nicht nur die Lautheit, sondern die Lautheit mit dem gleichzeitig hohen Durchsatz das was diese Lüfter "gut" macht. Aber du hast recht das es auch günstigere Alternativen gibt und das 23 Euro recht teuer für so ein Stück Hardware sind. 

Ich persönlich bereue den Kauf keine Sekunde mein Rechner ist für mich nicht hörbar und dabei angenehm kühl.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



country schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ist e-Loop für 120mm und 140mm zurzeit die beste wahl der Lüfter? (Mal vom Preis abgesehen)



In der Summe: Ja. Gerade was die Relation aus Luftrauschen und Kühlleistung angeht ist Noiseblocker hier vorbildlich.

Rund um perfekt ist aber kein Lüfter, je nach Anwendungszweck kommen andere Modelle in Betracht. Bei den Nebengeräuschen haben zum Beispiel die 120er noch Nachholbedarf gegebenüber Noctuas Spitzenmodellen und sind "nur" gut. Sowohl 120er wie auch 140er verlieren zu dem ihren Lautheitsvorteil, wenn sie zu dicht hinter Hindernissen montiert werden. Die 140er Eloops fallen zwar nur auf das Niveau konventioneller Lüfter zurück, können aber ihren Preisaufschlag gegenüber Be Quiet, Noctua und den Aerocool Dead Silence noch bedingt rechtfertigen.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



azzih schrieb:


> 25€ pro Lüfter, haben die da statt Plastik Gold mit eingearbeitet? Gibt genug Lüfter für die Hälfte bis ein Drittel des Preises die man auch nicht hört. Naja jeder wie er will, wird ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen



Tja,
das ist halt das Problem mit Ultra High End, für die letzten Prozent wird immer am meisten kassiert. Der Typ der seine Bionikstudien gemacht hat will Kohle haben, die Leute, die das Teil entwickelt haben müssen auch bezahlt werden und der Markt ist recht klein. Aber wenn die Patente abgelaufen sind wird es biller, wenn nicht Cooler Master schon vorher klaut.


----------



## Kondar (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



azzih schrieb:


> 25€ pro Lüfter, haben die da statt Plastik Gold mit eingearbeitet? Gibt genug Lüfter für die Hälfte bis ein Drittel des Preises die man auch nicht hört. Naja jeder wie er will, wird ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen



Ja gibt günstigere Lüfter nur der Punkt ist eben "die man auch nicht hört" 
Ist in etwa so wie es läuft flüssig. Kann also zwischen 24 und 144 FPS alles sein


----------



## HardStyler3 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Weil hier alle wegen dem Preis rumheulen

scheint ja ein deutscher hersteller zu sein und auch in deutschland zu entwickeln also warum nicht die industrie unterstützen anstatt wegen 5-10 euro rumzuheulen 

sonst hat hier doch auch jeder die titan x oder 980ti im rechner rumfliegen.


----------



## marvinj (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Kleine Anmerkung:
Bei mir ist 2 Mal der B14-PS zum Preisvergleich verlinkt (auf der rechten Seite) statt, wovon ich ausgehe), einmal der B14-1 und der B14-PS



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der Summe: Ja. Gerade was die Relation  aus Luftrauschen und Kühlleistung angeht ist Noiseblocker hier  vorbildlich.
> 
> Rund um perfekt ist aber kein Lüfter, je nach Anwendungszweck kommen  andere Modelle in Betracht. Bei den Nebengeräuschen haben zum Beispiel  die 120er noch Nachholbedarf gegebenüber Noctuas Spitzenmodellen und  sind "nur" gut. Sowohl 120er wie auch 140er verlieren zu dem ihren  Lautheitsvorteil, wenn sie zu dicht hinter Hindernissen montiert werden.  Die 140er Eloops fallen zwar nur auf das Niveau konventioneller Lüfter  zurück, können aber ihren Preisaufschlag gegenüber Be Quiet, Noctua und  den Aerocool Dead Silence noch bedingt rechtfertigen.



Soll heißen: Ist hinter dem Lüfter z.B: ein Lüftergitter vorhanden, wie die PC-Rückseite beispielsweise, ist der Vorteil der Eloops quasi nicht vorhanden, da durch die Lüfteröffnungen im Blech zu viel Gegendruck o.Ä. entsteht, die widerum ein hörbares Geräusch erzeugen?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



marvinj schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Bei mir ist 2 Mal der B14-PS zum Preisvergleich verlinkt (auf der rechten Seite) statt, wovon ich ausgehe), einmal der B14-1 und der B14-PS



Es gibt in der News sogar einen Sammellink für alle 4 Modelle

Der eigentliche Grund, warum andere Lüfterhersteller nicht in Existenzängste verfallen müssen, ist aber der Preis. Mit derzeit 22 bis 24 Euro(3-Pin- beziehungsweise PWM-Version)


----------



## PCGH_Mark (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



marvinj schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Bei mir ist 2 Mal der B14-PS zum Preisvergleich verlinkt (auf der rechten Seite) statt, wovon ich ausgehe), einmal der B14-1 und der B14-PS



Einmal mit Profis zusammenarbeiten ... hab's gefixt.


----------



## e4syyy (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich wollte mir gerne das Gehäuse "Fractal Design Define R5" kaufen und 4 Eloop B14-PS verbauen. (2x vorne, 1xhinten, 1xoben)
Brauch ich nun PWM Lüfter oder kann ich einfach 4 Stück mit  1.400 U/min kaufen. Wollte die Lüfter am Mainboard oder direkt am Netzteil anklemmen.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## wtfNow (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Kondar schrieb:


> Ja gibt günstigere Lüfter nur der Punkt ist eben "die man auch nicht hört"
> Ist in etwa so wie es läuft flüssig. Kann also zwischen 24 und 144 FPS alles sein


Ich habe vorne zwei 140mm Pure Wings die bei ~550rpm unhörbar sind und mehr als genug Luft (bei mir) reinschaufeln.
Das für nichtmal 8€ pro Lüfter.


----------



## country (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sowohl 120er wie auch 140er verlieren zu dem ihren Lautheitsvorteil, wenn sie zu dicht hinter Hindernissen montiert werden.





marvinj schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Ist hinter dem Lüfter z.B: ein Lüftergitter vorhanden, wie die PC-Rückseite beispielsweise, ist der Vorteil der Eloops quasi nicht vorhanden, da durch die Lüfteröffnungen im Blech zu viel Gegendruck o.Ä. entsteht, die widerum ein hörbares Geräusch erzeugen?



Ich glaube er meint eher die Luft ansaug seite. Aber was es damit zu tun hat und wie das kommt weiß ich auch net.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

20€ pro Lüfter sind halt schon heftig, dafür sind sie aber auch extrem leise. Sind die neuen eloops denn auch als CPU-Lüfter geeignet?


----------



## Diablokiller999 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Wie ist denn der Luftdruck, lohnen sich die Dinger auf einem 60er Radiator?
Wollte mal die Raijintek Boreas ß ausprobieren...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> @Kotzi01
> Zumindest bei den 120mm Modellen gabs später einen Ableger von Phobya (afaik Schwarz/Rot), vielleicht gibts diesmal wieder einen.



laut alphacool ja, aber das dauert halt etwas. erstmal will blacknoise den markt selbst bedienen.

FÜr Noiseblocker ist das Lager bei den eLoops wirklich recht leise (Multiframes/Blacksilent pro trotz gleichem lager lauter). Noctua und bequiet Lager gefallen mir trotzdem besser


----------



## hanfi104 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Der Luftdurchsatz ist schon beeindruckend und das mit 0.1 Sone
Preis? Habe für meine Silent Wings auch 20€ das Stück bezahlt.
Wenn die Lager mal altern kommen vielleicht Eloop rein.


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Leistung muss hlt bezahlt werden. Obwohl mir persönlich di Lautheit eines Rechners nicht soooo wichtig ist. Im idle und office Betrieb sollte man zwar nicht mehr als ein summen höhren, aber beim Gaming können es auch 2-3.5 Sone sein, solange es nicht viel mehr wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



country schrieb:


> Ist e-Loop für 120mm und 140mm zurzeit die beste wahl der Lüfter? (Mal vom Preis abgesehen)


Von der reinen Leistung her sind die 140mm sehr gut. Das "erkaufen" sie sich zum Teil aber auch durch ihre Tiefe. Zudem spielt es bei der reinen Gehäusebelüftung kaum eine Rolle, ob bei äquivalenter Lautstärke/Lautheit nun vier m³/h mehr oder weniger befördert werden.

Die eLoop 140mm sind aktuell wohl das Top-Modell für Radiatoren.
Für die reine Belüftung dürften die Unterschiede aber kaum relevant sein. Da eignen sich die eLoop dann auch nur noch bedingt, wenn man der hohen Sensibilität im Einstromfeld bedenkt. Gerade bei den 120ern ist dies sehr problematisch, weshalb ich sie in erster Linie nur auf Kühlkörpern einsetzen würde.



HardStyler3 schrieb:


> Weil hier alle wegen dem Preis rumheulen
> 
> scheint ja ein deutscher hersteller zu sein und auch in deutschland zu  entwickeln also warum nicht die industrie unterstützen anstatt wegen  5-10 euro rumzuheulen
> 
> sonst hat hier doch auch jeder die titan x oder 980ti im rechner rumfliegen.



Designed in Germany! Allein das legitimiert aber noch keinen derart hohen Preis.
Was  hier zusammenkommt, sind Summen einer recht langen Entwicklungszeit einschließlich einiger Komplikationen, die ja auch im Video näher beleuchtet werden.
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Noiseblocker z.B. vom BMBF gefördert wurde.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> FÜr Noiseblocker ist das Lager bei den eLoops  wirklich recht leise (Multiframes/Blacksilent pro trotz gleichem lager  lauter). Noctua und bequiet Lager gefallen mir trotzdem besser


Über die NanoSLI Lager schweigt man sich ja nach wie vor aus...
Im Video sieht es sogar so aus, als wären es einfache Rifle-Lager. Ist halt die Frage, in wie fern dann noch Magneten oder andere Mechanismen hinzukommen, um die Achse und letztendlich den Rotor zu stabilisieren.


----------



## Deimos (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Mich überzeugen die Eloop-Lüfter sehr. Nach den 120 mm scheinen nun auch die 140 mm eine sehr gute Wahl zu sein.
Ich habe seit deren Erscheinen praktisch alle PCs / Lüfter mit den Eloops bestückt, Ausnahme waren ein paar Black Silent Pro. Silent darf ruhig etwas teurer sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



HardStyler3 schrieb:


> Weil hier alle wegen dem Preis rumheulen
> 
> scheint ja ein deutscher hersteller zu sein und auch in deutschland zu entwickeln also warum nicht die industrie unterstützen anstatt wegen 5-10 euro rumzuheulen
> 
> sonst hat hier doch auch jeder die titan x oder 980ti im rechner rumfliegen.



Blacknoise GmbH Hilden, Hausbesuch in der Entwicklung durch PCGH 
Die Serienfertigung findet aber aus Kostengründen in Asien statt.




marvinj schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Bei mir ist 2 Mal der B14-PS zum Preisvergleich verlinkt (auf der rechten Seite) statt, wovon ich ausgehe), einmal der B14-1 und der B14-PS



Danke für den Hinweis, da hatte ich einen C&P-Fehler im Excel. Der Kollege reagiert heute aber extra flott 




> Soll heißen: Ist hinter dem Lüfter z.B: ein Lüftergitter vorhanden, wie die PC-Rückseite beispielsweise, ist der Vorteil der Eloops quasi nicht vorhanden, da durch die Lüfteröffnungen im Blech zu viel Gegendruck o.Ä. entsteht, die widerum ein hörbares Geräusch erzeugen?



Nein, Hindernisse hinter dem Lüfter sind kein Problem. Strukturen in kurzer Entfernung vor dem Lüfter können aber Probleme verursachen. Je näher und undurchlässiger, desto schlechter. Ich habe mehrere Tests mit verschiedenen Objekten gemacht und am schlimmsten war ein Lochblech. Ein Lüftergitter mit großen Öffnungen sollte wenig Einfluss haben, insbesondere wenn der Abstand 1 cm oder mehr beträgt. Dünne Luftfilter beeinflussen das Geräusch ebenfalls nicht sehr stark, da wird den meisten Gehäusen der Abstand durch die Halterung ausreichen – aber verschweigen sollte man das Problem dennoch nicht.
Ausblasend (hinten/oben) sind die B14 uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.




Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Luftdruck, lohnen sich die Dinger auf einem 60er Radiator?
> Wollte mal die Raijintek Boreas ß ausprobieren...



Ich habe keine Skalierungstests mit verschiedenen Dicken gemacht, aber schon die 120er waren gut für Radiatoren geeignet und bei der Neuentwicklung hat Noiseblocker auch diesen Markt berücksichtigt. Ausgehend von meinen Tests mit einem Nexxxos XT45 würde ich sie auch für 60-mm-Radiatoren empfehlen, wenn diese keine sehr eng stehenden Lamellen haben. Die Rohrradiatoren von Aquacomputer und Watercool sollten ein gutes Beispiel sein. Zu einem Black Ice GTX (ohne "Nemesis") mit extrem engen Lamellen kann ich nichts sagen – aber wer so etwas nutzt hat eh den falschen Radiator für leisen Betrieb.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ... Über die NanoSLI Lager schweigt man sich ja nach wie vor aus...
> Im Video sieht es sogar so aus, als wären es einfache Rifle-Lager. Ist halt die Frage, in wie fern dann noch Magneten oder andere Mechanismen hinzukommen, um die Achse und letztendlich den Rotor zu stabilisieren.



Steht auf der Homepage: lageinvariante *Magnetschwebelager* NB-NanoSLI® 2, ...



> *Wie ist es möglich das ein NB-eloop derart leiser als andere Lüfter ist?*
> 
> Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, jeder herkömmliche Axiallüfter erzeugt an  den Blattspitzen "Blattspitzenwirbel" welche den größten Teil der  Geräusche erzeugen. Der NB-eLoop besitzt durch seinen aerodynamisch  optimierten Schlaufenrotor aber keine Blattspitzen mehr und kann daher  auch keine Blattspitzenwirbel erzeugen.Der aerodynamisch optimierte  bionische Rahmen erhöht gleichzeitig die Druckstabiliät und reduziert  verbleibende Resonanzeffekte. Elektronik, Lager und Material sind zudem  optimal aufeinander abgestimmt.





> *Wie ist  es möglich das ein NB-eLoop Lüfter eine höhere Kühlleistung als  herkömmlichen Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl oder Lautstärke erzeugt, der  max. statische Druck ist doch nicht höher, eher niedriger:*
> 
> Die tatsächliche nutzbare Leistung eines Lüfters ist über den Wert  "maximaler statischer Druck" nicht ableitbar. Der Wert "maximaler  statischer Druck" ist der gemessene Maximaldruck der an dem Punkt  gemessen wird an dem der Gegendruck den Volumenstrom auf null reduziert.
> Entscheidend für die tatsächliche Leistung ist damit die  Druckstabilität des Lüfters, also welche Luftmenge noch bei mechanischen  Widerstand transportiert wird oder anders ausgedrückt es zählt nur "was  hinten rauskommt". Gute Beispiele sind Radiatoren oder CPU Kühler,  diese reduzieren die effektiv geförderte Luftmenge erheblich. Ein  NB-eLoop Lüfter ist wesentlich druckstabiler als herkömmliche  Axiallüfter bei gleicher Lautstärke bzw Drehzahl. Der Schlaufenrotor des  NB-eLoop fördert also auch bei mechanischen Widerstand mehr Luft und  erzeugt dadurch eine höhere Kühlleistung.





> *Wenn ich den Lüfter "saugend" auf einen CPU Kühler oder einen Radiator montiere wird er lauter, warum?
> *
> Dies ist aerodynamisch bedingt, erhöhen Sie einfach den Abstand  zwischen Lüfter und dem Kühler auf ca. 5-10 mm z.B. durch Abstandsrahmen  (normales PC Zubehör) und das Geräusch verschwindet. Wir empfehlen  möglichst eine aufblasende Montage, darauf ist der Lüfter optimiert.




etc. pepe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Steht auf der Homepage: lageinvariante *Magnetschwebelager* NB-NanoSLI® 2, ...


Markenbezeichnungen sagen nur leider herzlich wenig über die tatsächliche Funktionsweise eines Lagers aus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Angaben wie Luftdruck und luftmenge fehlen. Schlechter Test.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Leistung muss hlt bezahlt werden. Obwohl mir persönlich di Lautheit eines Rechners nicht soooo wichtig ist. Im idle und office Betrieb sollte man zwar nicht mehr als ein summen höhren, aber beim Gaming können es auch 2-3.5 Sone sein, solange es nicht viel mehr wird.



Naja, in diese Bereiche kommt dann wenn, eh meist nur die Grafikkarte. Die meisten Gehäuselüfter sind heute so leise, dass sie selbst im idle nicht sonderlich störend sind. Da ich beim Zocken aber eh meine KH auf habe, stört mich der Lärm auch nicht wirklich. Solche leisen Lüfter machen ja auch nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn man die gesamte Hardware logischer Weise auf "leise" trimmt. Für meinen Gaming-PC würde ich nicht 20€ für diese Lüfter investieren. Da tuns auch Enermax TB Silence für 10€. Anderst sieht es dann beim HTPC aus. Da sollte der Rechner schon möglichst leise sein, auch dann wenn mal eine gewisse Last anliegt. Dort lohnt es sich dann mMn. schon eher auch mal Lüfter für 20€ zu kaufen, die auf besonders leisen Betreieb ausgelegt sind. Ist halt immer eine Sache des Verwendungszwecks.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Markenbezeichnungen sagen nur leider herzlich wenig über die tatsächliche Funktionsweise eines Lagers aus



Lageinvariant=Die Ausrichtung ist keine Einflussgröße (Deckel, Boden, Front, Heck im Gehäuse wayne)

Ein Magnetschwebelager definiert sich über folgende Eigenschaften:

Kontaktfreiheit: 

Lagerung durch hermetische Kapselungen möglich 
Keinen Abrieb, was für staubfreie Umgebungen wichtig ist 
Keine Abnutzung des Lagers, weshalb die Wartung vereinfacht wird 
Keine Schmiermittel notwendig, die z. B. im Vakuum verdampfen oder mit der u. U. aggressiven Umgebung reagieren können 
Thermische, elektrische und mechanische Isolation zwischen Lager und gelagertem Körper 
Geringe Verluste durch Reibarbeit 
Hohe Drehzahlen 

Sie könnten wie Noctua genauere Infos liefern, ...

Noctua

Noctua

... aber Noctua betont ja auch nur diesselbe Abgrenzung zu anderen Lagertechniken:



> ... verfügt das SSO-Gleitlager über eine *zusätzliche Magnetunterstützung* zur  *Selbststabilisierung der Rotorachse*, die für eine* schnellere, präzisere  und zuverlässigere Zentrierung* sorgt und damit *Langzeitstabilität und  Laufruhe* des Lagers signifikant erhöht





> ... Das SSO-Gleitlager verfügt aus diesem Grund über einen eingebauten * Festkörpermagnet*, dessen Feld eine sofortige *Selbststabilisierung des  Rotors* und somit eine Reduktion des Kreisel-Effektes sicherstellt.  Zusätzlich wird auch nach Aufbau des dynamischen Druckfeldes durch die  Magnetunterstützung eine noch *exaktere Zentrierung der Achse innerhalb  der Lagerschale* und somit eine weitere *Reduktion von Lagerwiderstand,  Verschleiß und Schallemissionen* erreicht.





> ... Weil die Achse durch das *Magnetfeld* zusätzlich stabilisiert wird,  erzielt Noctuas SSO-Lager *bessere Präzision und höhere  Langzeitstabilität als konventionelle Kugel-, Gleit- oder  Flüssigkeitslager*.


----------



## McRoll (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Sind schon nice die Dinger - auch der Preis geht in Ordnung wenn man Enthusiast ist und seinem Rechner was Gutes spendieren will. Obs 10 oder 20 € kostet kann der Zielgruppe glaub ich so egal sein.... Ich hab ein etwas älteres Modell (120mm) hinten verbaut das extra auf Luftfördermenge konzipiert wurde (läuft bei mir mit 1200upm) und was hinten an Luft rauskommt ist schon beeindruckend im Vergleich zu einem Billiglüfter. Ist halt nicht silent aber beim zocken hör ich's eh nicht - und im Sommer bleibts schön kühl im Rechner.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Als ehemaliger Hildener und Noiseblocker Liebhaber kann ich nur sagen, das die Eloops die besten Lüfter sind, die ich jemals hatte. Vorher hatte ich die Silent Wings 2, Wingboost 2, Noiseblocker PL-PS und noch ein paar Noctua Lüfter im Gehäuse und auf dem Morpheus, was die Eloops leisten ( Luftdurchsatz/Druck/Lautheit ) ist einfach klasse.

Da dürfen die Lüfter auch gerne 25 € das Stück kosten. Da investier ich lieber was mehr und weiß, das die Lüfter kein Lagerschleifen und andere Problemchen haben. Bei manchen Lüfterhersteller ists ja fast wie Lotto spielen, 3 von 4 Lüftern haben Lagerschleifen etc. oder brummen in niedriger Drehzahl.

Auf meinem Moprheus sind die Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser als die PLPS und fördern mehr Luft, was sich in 2K Temperaturdifferenz bemerkar macht. Bis 900 rpm sind die Lüfter auf dem Kühler unhörbar, danach gibts nen leichtes ( Kühlebedingtes ) rauschen, was aber keineswegs störend ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

tja scheint nichso aus als wenn sie das deisgn verbessert hättn dasses aufm radi abdichtet... das hötten se ruhig bverbessern könn... aber mal tests abwarten aufm radi... ev sieht mans nur nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Sie könnten wie Noctua genauere Infos liefern, ...


Genau das könnten sie. Neben Noctua gibt bspw. auch Enermax einen genauen Einblick in ihre Technologien.

Da NB keine Infos preisgibt, sind die oben genannten Kriterien in dieser Hinsicht leider vollkommen wertlos.
Allein schon die Tatsache, dass Magnetschwebelager keine Schmierung benötigen, schließt sich hier aus.
Lageinvariant sind theoretisch auch schon jegliche herkömmlichen Flüssigkeitslager... usw. usw.

Die Bezeichnung von "NanoSLI" ist auch nur ein weiterer markenrechtlich geschützer Name, deren Technik sich aber nicht fundamental von anderen Lagerungen unterscheiden _muss_.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es im High-End-Bereich nach wie vor eigentlich nur mehr oder minder modifizierte (hydrodynamische) Gleitlager gibt.
Und daher meine Frage: was soll NBs Lager im Vergleich zu anderen Flüssigkeitslagern auszeichnen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Chr1st1anK (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Hallo

ich würde gerne auf meinem Artic Freezer 13 Pro den Lüfter abnehmen und stattdessen hier den beschriebenen B14-PS drauf machen. (oder den be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140 mm) Bekomm ich da Probleme oder muss ich auf was bestimmtes Achten. Mein ASRock Z77 Ex11 besitzt 3 und 4 Pin CPU Anschlussmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> tja scheint nichso aus als wenn sie das deisgn verbessert hättn dasses aufm radi abdichtet... das hötten se ruhig bverbessern könn... aber mal tests abwarten aufm radi... ev sieht mans nur nicht



Die sind aufm Radi leider sehr undicht durch den Rahmen, gibt einen sehr großen Spalt, was unglaublich druck kostet!



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Und daher meine Frage: was soll NBs Lager im Vergleich zu anderen Flüssigkeitslagern auszeichnen?



Dass sie Klackern 

Zumindest bei Multiframes und Blacksilent Pro finde ich das heftig


----------



## HardStyler3 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Blacknoise GmbH Hilden, Hausbesuch in der Entwicklung durch PCGH
> Die Serienfertigung findet aber aus Kostengründen in Asien statt.



könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das es sich jemand leisten könnte in deutschland sowas fertigen zu lassen ohne die preise noch massiv teurer zu machen


----------



## bootzeit (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



azzih schrieb:


> 25€ pro Lüfter, haben die da statt Plastik Gold mit eingearbeitet? Gibt genug Lüfter für die Hälfte bis ein Drittel des Preises die man auch nicht hört. Naja jeder wie er will, wird ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen



Man merkt: Noch nie nen Eloop gehabt was .


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich habe mir zwar auch 2 140mm(die 900rpm) eLoops geholt....ist auch alles supi, aber eigentlich hätten es  auch günstigere getan - ging nur darum alles "stimmig" zu haben 

Insgesamt haben aber die Lüfterpreise leider ganz schön angezogen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain-S (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Hildener und Noiseblocker Liebhaber kann ich nur sagen, das die Eloops die besten Lüfter sind, die ich jemals hatte. Vorher hatte ich die Silent Wings 2, Wingboost 2, Noiseblocker PL-PS und noch ein paar Noctua Lüfter im Gehäuse und auf dem Morpheus, was die Eloops leisten ( Luftdurchsatz/Druck/Lautheit ) ist einfach klasse.
> 
> Da dürfen die Lüfter auch gerne 25 € das Stück kosten. Da investier ich lieber was mehr und weiß, das die Lüfter kein Lagerschleifen und andere Problemchen haben. Bei manchen Lüfterhersteller ists ja fast wie Lotto spielen, 3 von 4 Lüftern haben Lagerschleifen etc. oder brummen in niedriger Drehzahl.
> 
> Auf meinem Moprheus sind die Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser als die PLPS und fördern mehr Luft, was sich in 2K Temperaturdifferenz bemerkar macht. Bis 900 rpm sind die Lüfter auf dem Kühler unhörbar, danach gibts nen leichtes ( Kühlebedingtes ) rauschen, was aber keineswegs störend ist.



Da kann ich nur voll zustimmen...
Die Eloops sind eine Revolution bei den Lüftern.
Hat ja verdammt lange gedauert bis jemand auf diese geniale Konstruktion gekommen ist.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Wieso sind die 120er eLoops so gut für Radiatoren? Ich dachte der Luftdruck ist da entscheidend und die haben (laut Geizhals) nur 1.04mmH₂O. Da sind andere doch weit darüber, selbst einige Gehäuselüfter haben da einen höheren Luftdruck angegeben. Bin verwirrt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der &quot;0,001&quot;-Sone-Spezialist*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> laut Geizhals


Da liegt der Fehler 

Du vergleichst (übertrieben formuliert) Fantasiedaten miteinander.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der &quot;0,001&quot;-Sone-Spezialist*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Da liegt der Fehler
> 
> Du vergleichst (übertrieben formuliert) Fantasiedaten miteinander.



Wo finde ich denn die richtigen Daten


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die 120er eLoops so gut für Radiatoren? Ich dachte der Luftdruck ist da entscheidend und die haben (laut Geizhals) nur 1.04mmH₂O. Da sind andere doch weit darüber, selbst einige Gehäuselüfter haben da einen höheren Luftdruck angegeben. Bin verwirrt



Werden die im Push verbaut, sind sie mit die besten die man draufschnallen kann.
Guggste da:
http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_eloop140_de_en.pdf

Ich hab gerade 3 Stück, die schön ruhig die Luft durch einen 360er EK Coolstream schieben. Herrlich diese Ruhe, kann daneben pennen, während meine i7 5820K @ 4,5GHz rendert und mein Zimmer beheizt xD
Erst seit dem ich diese Lüfter habe, muss ich meinen Kopf schon ins Gehäuse stecken um die zu hören. Andere waren hingegen hinter verschlossenen Türen noch hörbar. Nie wieder Staubsaugergeräusche von was anderem als meinem Staubsauger.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Werden die im Push verbaut, sind sie mit die besten die man draufschnallen kann.
> Guggste da:
> http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_eloop140_de_en.pdf


Naja, wenn ich die Daten mit den Boreas vergleiche, liegen die nicht so weit auseinander, auch die BlackSilent scheinen nicht viel lauter zu sein und bieten ähnlichen Druck. Mir geht es übrigens nicht um flüsterleise, dafür reicht das Geld nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der &quot;0,001&quot;-Sone-Spezialist*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die richtigen Daten



Nicht bei den Herstellern!
Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man Modelle nebeneinander betrachten und vergleichen möchte.

Hier ein paar Möglichkeiten, die etwas weniger arbiträre Werte liefern:
https://www.youtube.com/user/CoolingTechnique
Hardwaremax.net - Reviews - Lüfter
103 12cm case fans review - Test results: best budget models | Hardware.Info United States
First 140 mm Fan Roundup: Noctua, Phanteks, Xigmatek | silentpcreview.com
Vergleich: 140-Millimeter-Lüfter im Test
Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test

Allein die Specs miteinander zu vergleichen, hilft niemandem weiter.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich die Daten mit den Boreas vergleiche, liegen die nicht so weit auseinander, auch die BlackSilent scheinen nicht viel lauter zu sein und bieten ähnlichen Druck. Mir geht es übrigens nicht um flüsterleise, dafür reicht das Geld nicht



Das "nicht viel lauter" liegt genau in dem Bereich was man hört (und entsprechend danach treten will, da ich mein Phanteks aber NICHT treten will - muss das unhörbar leise sein). 
Die eLoops sind keine Wunderlüfter und haben auch ihre Problemchen. Aber es sind mit die besten die man kaufen kann für ihren Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Fafafin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerne das Gehäuse "Fractal Design Define R5" kaufen und 4 Eloop B14-PS verbauen. (2x vorne, 1xhinten, 1xoben)
> Brauch ich nun PWM Lüfter oder kann ich einfach 4 Stück mit  1.400 U/min kaufen. Wollte die Lüfter am Mainboard oder direkt am Netzteil anklemmen.
> 
> Lieben Gruß


Ob PWM oder normale Gehäuselüfter hängt von den verfügbaren Anschlüssen des Mainboards ab und nicht umgekehrt. Und noch etwas: Die 140er Eloops sind 29mm dick und als Frontlüfter nicht geeignet.


----------



## Print (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich hab den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-3 gedrosselt in meinem Rechner. Und kann deshalb sagen, der Lüfter sollte NIE! Saugend montiert werden. Selbst 2 cm von einem Lüfter-Gitter entfernt ist er saugend deutlich wahrzunehmen. Pustet er unter den gleichen Bedingungen (Drehzahl) durch etwas durch, ist er erheblich leiser, verglichen mit einer saugenden Montierung. Aber immerhin ist es nicht wie bei der 120 mm Variante, ein brummen oder surren, sondern mehr ein lautes rauschen.


----------



## Framinator (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Wow. Die Lüfter sind die neue Referenz. Qualität kostet und wer es sich leisten kann sollte da zugreifen. Klasse Test PCGH! Ich werde zufreifen.


----------



## knightmare80 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Also ich habe endlich meine B14-2 Lüfter für meinen 900D und was soll ich sagen, bei 100% ist meine Pumpe lauter und geregelt über die Aquaero bei 7V sind die Lüfter gefühlt 50% stärker als meine alten BeQuit PureWings 2 und unhörbar. Hoffe für das Geld halten Sie jetzt auch lang. Von den BeQuit sind nach 2Jahren schon 2Stck lauter geworden und ein schleifen war zu hören... Das Loch im Geldbeutel für die Umrüstung (8 Stck 140mm B14-2 sowie 3 Stck B12-2 und 1x B12-3) ist echt groß, aber die Ruhe und Leistung sind es jetzt nach 2Tagen im Betrieb wert.  
Achso, die *Noiseblocker haben 6Jahre Garantie*


----------



## Kyuss89 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ein kleiner Fehler hat sich bei den Spezifikationen und dem Text oben eingeschlichen.

Oben ist von 32mm Höhe die Rede unten in den Maßen nur noch 29mm.

Was stimmt denn nun


----------



## e4syyy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Die 140er Eloops sind 29mm dick und als Frontlüfter nicht geeignet.



Och nö.  Also muss ich ein anderes Gehäuse finden.


----------



## flozn (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Ob PWM oder normale Gehäuselüfter hängt von den verfügbaren Anschlüssen des Mainboards ab und nicht umgekehrt. Und noch etwas: Die 140er Eloops sind 29mm dick und als Frontlüfter nicht geeignet.



Das R5 hat eine dreistufige Lüftersteuerung mit drei Anschlüssen, also könnte er so drei Nicht-PWM-Lüfter betreiben.
Es sind aber ohnehin bereits 2 Lüfter verbaut - auf niedrigster Stufe sind diese auch relativ leise. Für einen guten Airflow sollte man aber einen weiteren Lüfter in der Front verbauen und v.a. den oberen Festplattenkäfig komplett entfernen.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Werden die im Push verbaut, sind sie mit die besten die man draufschnallen kann.
> Guggste da:
> http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_eloop140_de_en.pdf



Nö!
Deren Druckstabilität ist zwar hervorragend (obwohl der statische Druck echt mau ist), aber der Rahmen macht zuviel kaputt! Bereits ab 11FPI kostet der Leistung!


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Ob PWM oder normale Gehäuselüfter hängt von den verfügbaren Anschlüssen des Mainboards ab und nicht umgekehrt. Und noch etwas: Die 140er Eloops sind 29mm dick und als Frontlüfter nicht geeignet.



Mist dabei sollte einer Gerade den nervigen 200mm ersetzen vom Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster weiÃŸ (PH-ES614P_WT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> tja scheint nichso aus als wenn sie das deisgn verbessert hättn dasses aufm radi abdichtet... das hötten se ruhig bverbessern könn... aber mal tests abwarten aufm radi... ev sieht mans nur nicht



Dieser Test wurde auf einem Radiator durchgeführt, siehe Angabe über den Benchmarks.




Chr1st1anK schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich würde gerne auf meinem Artic Freezer 13 Pro den Lüfter abnehmen und stattdessen hier den beschriebenen B14-PS drauf machen. (oder den be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140 mm) Bekomm ich da Probleme oder muss ich auf was bestimmtes Achten. Mein ASRock Z77 Ex11 besitzt 3 und 4 Pin CPU Anschlussmöglichkeiten.



Der Arctic Freezer 13 Pro müsste einen 12-cm-Lüfter mit Spezialrahmen halten, der gleichzeitig als Halterung dient. Um hier einen 14-cm-Lüfter mit normalem Rahmen zu befestigen muss mit Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem improvisiert werden.




Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die 120er eLoops so gut für Radiatoren? Ich dachte der Luftdruck ist da entscheidend und die haben (laut Geizhals) nur 1.04mmH₂O. Da sind andere doch weit darüber, selbst einige Gehäuselüfter haben da einen höheren Luftdruck angegeben. Bin verwirrt



Der maximale statische Druck ist nicht übermäßig hoch, laut einem Noiseblocker-Vergleich mit hauseigenen Lüftern ist die Kennlinie aber deutlich bauchiger. Das heißt bei mittlerem Gegendruck erzeugen die Eloops einen stärkeren Luftstrom. Die Angabe von maximalem Druck bei einem Fördervolumen von 0 und von maximalem Durchsatz bei einem Gegendruck von 0 ist leider nicht geeignet, um die Praxiseigenschaften eines Lüfters zu beurteilen.




Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Fehler hat sich bei den Spezifikationen und dem Text oben eingeschlichen.
> 
> Oben ist von 32mm Höhe die Rede unten in den Maßen nur noch 29mm.
> 
> Was stimmt denn nun



29 mm ist die richtige Angabe, der Text wurde angepasst.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dieser Test wurde auf einem Radiator durchgeführt, siehe Angabe über den Benchmarks.



Auf einem Singel-Radiator spielt das Rahmendesign zum Glück keine Rolle, aber bei mehreren Nebeneinander schon. Eure Test mit den SW2 und Blacksilent Pro haben ja gezeigt, dass Abdichtung recht wichtig ist!

Anbei mal ein Pic der Multiframes, die ja den gleichen Rahmen haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?

Hier wird der optimale Zustand (NB PK mit ebenem eckigen Rahmen + Dichtrahmen aus Silikon) mit dem weniger geeigneten Zustand (BQ SW mit runden Rahmen) verglichen.

Bei einer Drehzahl von 50% ergibt sich auf einem 420mm Radiator mit nebeneinander liegenden Lüftern ein Unterschied von 3°C. Dabei ist der BQ Silent Wing sogar benachteiligt, weil er mit 490 U/min und der NB PK mit 600 U/min betrieben wurde.

Im Test des 14-1 auf einem 420mm Radiator mit nebeneinander liegenden Lüftern liegt der NB 14 PS (570 U/min) um 2,8°C und der NB 14-1 (530 U/min) um 2,2°C vor dem NB PK2 (600 U/min) mit zusätzlichem Dichtrahmen aus Silikon.

Auch der Noctua NF-A14 FLX (590 U/min) liegt 1,1°C vor dem NB PK2 (600 U/min).

Solange es sich um einen eckiger Lüfterrahmen handelt, ist die Abbdichtung offensichtlich weniger entscheidend als andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## Fafafin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Fehler hat sich bei den Spezifikationen und dem Text oben eingeschlichen.
> 
> Oben ist von 32mm Höhe die Rede unten in den Maßen nur noch 29mm.
> 
> Was stimmt denn nun



29mm stimmt.
32mm ist falsch.
Damit sind die Eloops B14-x auch nicht 7mm dicker als die Standardlüfter, wie im Artikel steht. Es sind nur 4mm.

http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_eloop140_de_en.pdf


----------



## Pitzah (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Sehr interessant, die Dinger gefallen mir. 

Aber ich könnte 5 Stück austauschen bzw. 6 davon verbauen falls ich ins Seitenteil noch einen nehme. Bei dem Preis pro Stück Q_Q


----------



## 100001 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Recht teuer, wenn ich denke die Wakü hat aus Restposten 130 euro gekostet. (Gpu only, Spawa usw. Passiv über die Referenzplatte).

Ich frag mich was ist der Sinn dahinter, 
wenn dann muss man schon die GK Lüfter mit austauschen das das Sinn macht: (2x GK, 2x Vorne, 2-3x GH) ca. 150 - 175 euro*


da kann man sich gleich eine kleine Wakü reinstecken die im Idle - kleine Last Passiv läuft und die Lüfter erst bei Last eingehen.


*Wenn man dann noch einen CPU Kühler und Kühler für die GK braucht sind das schon bis zu 250 euro


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Nö warum?
Zumindest moderne Grafikkarten sind im Leerlauf passiv, also lautlos.
Zwei B14-1 als fast lautlose Gehäuselüfter (dafür reichen die dicke), einer (runtergeregelt) auf dem CPU Kühler (oder eben den Radiator) und schon hätte man im IDLE ein fast lautloses aber dennoch kühles System 

Klar sind die "teuer", aber sind Noctuas, be quiets etc auch. Es gibt aber nun mal Enthusiasten die das zahlen würden. Meine Wakü liegt bei, grob geschätzt, 500€-600€ ohne Lüfter. Mein GPU hat damals 7XX €gekostet, mein Mainboard über 400€ etc etc.
Ich bin da sicher kein Einzelfall und andere User hier haben noch viel viel kostspielgere Systeme, da ist meins n Witz gegen. Da jucken doch 25€ für einen Lüfter nicht....meine A14 kosten auch ~20€ / Stück und davon hab ich auch bereits 7.

Wem das zuviel ist, kann auch ordentliche Lüfter fürn 10er bekommen, die einen so, die anderen so


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ist aber dennoch was dran.
Man sollte nicht die Perlen vor die Säue werfen. Wenn Netzteil, Grafikkarte oder allein schon die HDDs nicht mitspielen, dann sind eLoops* nur was fürs Gewissen.
Und selbst wenn man schon alles optimiert hat, dann wäre da immernoch das Spulenfiepen, welches gerade beim derzeitigen Passiv-Wahn immer mehr Nutzern unangenehm auffält 

Ausreichend Airflow bekommt man auch für weit unter 10 Euro. Mit mit bis zu 15 Euro bekommt man auch schon Lüfter, die für 80% der Rechner leise genug sein dürften.

*Sofern nicht die B14-3er, welche sich mit ihren 1300 U/min schon eher angleichen dürften


----------



## 100001 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Zumindest moderne Grafikkarten sind im Leerlauf passiv, also lautlos.
> 
> Zwei B14-1 als fast lautlose Gehäuselüfter (dafür reichen die dicke), einer (runtergeregelt) auf dem CPU Kühler (oder eben den Radiator) und schon hätte man im IDLE ein fast lautloses aber dennoch kühles System




Und?, Idle läuft selbst meine Günstige WaKü passiv, also vollkommen lautlos


Meine Restposten Wakü inkl. Gpu only = 130 euro, Idle Passiv also Lautlos, Niedriglast z.b.Bluray Passiv ....., Vollast 2x Coolink stock fixed 800er Lüfer
vs
2x 25 euro + Cpu Kühler 40 euro = 90 euro, Idle fast Lautlos, Niedriglast .... ?, Vollast fliegt dir der PC davon (zumindest die GK Lüfter sind lauter)


Edit:
Und so eine 570 verbaucht heute bei Blurays schon mehr als ein Neues System komplett


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Es geht endlich in die richtige Richtung.

Die hat mein neuer PC.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



100001 schrieb:


> 2x 25 euro + Cpu Kühler 40 euro = 90 euro, Idle fast Lautlos, Niedriglast .... ?, Vollast fliegt dir der PC davon (zumindest die GK Lüfter sind lauter)



Es ist sicherlich richtig, das der Rest des System passen muss. Dennoch ist das von dir zu kurzsichtig gedacht.
Zum einen gibt es viele User die rein gar nichts von einem rein passiven System halten, einfach weil die entstehende Wärme an den Komponenten signifikant höher ist, als bei einem minimalen (unhörbaren) Airflow. Schon 300rpm senken die Temperaturen an den Komponten deutlich, gerade im Bereich der VRMs, RAM etc. (Gerade deswegen sind z.b. passive Netzteile für viele undenkbar und greifen eher auf ein leisetreter ala Dark Power zurück). Dafür bieten sich die eLoops nahezu perfekt an. Sie sind mit 600rpm quasi lautlos, liefern aber einen größeren Luftumsatz als andere Lüfter.

Es gibt User die unter keinen Umständen Wasser im System wollen, nicht nur weil sie bedenken haben, sondern weil der Aufwand hoch ist. Weiterhin ist zu 99% die Idle-Lautstärke relevant, unter Last kommt eh Spielesound dazu. Und nicht jeder hat noch son Fön wie die GTX 570. Falls doch kommt ein Moprheus mit eloops drauf.

Der Vorteil der eLoop ist ja nicht nur das sie so extrem leise sind, sondern, dass sie bei X rpm leiser sind (Luftgeräusch) und dennoch besser Kühlen (Druckstabiliät) als konventionelle Rotoren bei X rpm. Bedeutet das wir ohne höhere Lautstärke bessere Temperaturen für die Komponenten erreichen.

Wie dem auch sei, nur weil du für das Geld dir eine Wakü zusammengebaut hast, bedeutet es nicht, dass diese Lüfter (oder anderen hochpreisigen Lüfter wie Noctua, be quiets, die neuen fractals etc) keine Daseinberechtigung haben.


----------



## econaut (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rund um perfekt ist aber kein Lüfter, je nach Anwendungszweck kommen andere Modelle in Betracht. Bei den Nebengeräuschen haben zum Beispiel die 120er noch Nachholbedarf gegebenüber Noctuas Spitzenmodellen und sind "nur" gut.



Was meinst du mit Nebengeräuschen? Die nur bedingt sinnvolle Montage hinter Hindernissen oder Lagergeräusche?

Und allgemein:

Meint ihr, es lohnt sich bei einem Define R4 mit 3x Silent Wings 2 140mm (2 vorne, 1 hinten) den hinteren durch einen eLoop B14-2 zu ersetzen? Würde dann ähnlich wie der Silent Wings bei ca. 600 rpm drehen, aber dafür besser entlüften. Hintergrund: Bei einem Lüfter zusätzlich oben im Dach habe ich 10°C bessere CPU und 3°C bessere GPU-Temperaturen. Da soll aber aus silent-Gründen keiner rein.


----------



## TheJudge (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ist aber dennoch was dran.
> Man sollte nicht die Perlen vor die Säue werfen. Wenn Netzteil, Grafikkarte oder allein schon die HDDs nicht mitspielen, dann sind eLoops* nur was fürs Gewissen.
> Und selbst wenn man schon alles optimiert hat, dann wäre da immernoch das Spulenfiepen, welches gerade beim derzeitigen Passiv-Wahn immer mehr Nutzern unangenehm auffält
> 
> ...



Kann ich teilweise bestätigen. Bei meinem im "Passivmodus" ist bei Lastspitzen ab und zu mal ein Spuhlenfiepen vernehmbar, allerdings ist er zu 90% komplett Leise, besser als ein dauerhaftes Grundrauschen durch Lüfter  (ist grade bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten aber ein Glücksspiel ob es viel oder wenig fiept )


Zu den Eloops selbst muss man schauen ob sie sich wirlich lohnen oder ob man mit z.B. beQuiet Silent Wings nicht genauso leise aber dafür günstiger weg kommt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Würde es was bringen, die beiden Frontlüfter beim Corsair 750D damit zu ersetzen? 
Die Standardlüfter sind penetrant laut, aber die liegen halt auch direkt hinter der Frontabschirmung.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Jeder Lüfter erzeugt mehr oder weniger ein flattriges Geräusch vor einem Hinderniss (meist nicht hörbar). Kommt immer auf die RPM an. Die 600rpm eLoops sollten dabei nicht mehr auffallen als alle anderen.

Es gibt nur einen Lüfter derhinter einem Hinderniss, keine Nebengeräusche erzielt: s12a-flx


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

So lange Luft bewegt wird, rauscht es so gut wie immer unmittelbar hinter einer Abdeckung. Auch ein Noctua oder eLoop kann dabei nicht die Gesetze der Physik brechen...

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, dann lieber ein paar günstigere Silent Wings 2 nehmen und oder etwas Pufferzone mit einplanen (mit Shroud oder anderwaltigen Abstandhaltern).


----------



## econaut (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Hast du mal ein Beispiel für solch einen Shroud? Finde da gerade nur Turiner Leichentuch und WaKü-Sachen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der &quot;0,001&quot;-Sone-Spezialist*

Schau am besten mal unter "Lüftervorkammer":
LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alternativ zu den Plexiglas-Varianten gibt es auch welche aus Gummi oder ganze metallene Brackets. Solche flexiblen Aufsätze aus Gummi kriegt man übrigens auch relativ günstig bei eBay. Sind nur leider meist nicht so formstabil und daher etwas "labberig".


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Wenn du 120er Shrouds brauchst, melde dich  

Ist die effektivste Möglichkeit Luftgeräusche zu minimieren. Alternativ wie gesagt die Noctua A-FLx (gibts nur als 120er), die sind auf Hindernisse im Ansaugbereich optimiert. 
Natürlich ist der effekt auch bei vielen anderen Lüftern nur mit viiiiel Aufmerksamkeit hörbar. Im Gehäusebreich reicht es eigentlich schon auf druckoptimierte Lüfter zu verzichten. Besser Lüfter wie die Silent Wings 2 etc. nehmen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der &amp;amp;quot;0,001&amp;amp;quot;-Sone-Spezialist*

Die HF-14 von Fractal dürften da rein vom Design her eigentlich auch sehr gut performen.
Müsste ich beizeiten mal untersuchen


----------



## econaut (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Wenn, dann bräuchte ich 140er. Es geht um meine zwei Silent Wings 2 vorne im Define R4, die aber eh normalerweise nicht schneller als 600rpm drehen. Von daher eh die Frage, ob es was bringt, ich höre die ja eh kaum...

Sie sind aber halt direkt hinterm Staubfilter, von daher potentiell optimierungsbedürftig 

Allerdings wüsste ich eh nicht, wie ein Shroud da passen sollte. Die SW2 habe ich da auch nur reingeklemmt, weil es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

ich würds so lassen


----------



## econaut (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Hast wohl recht. Aber ihr kennt das ja vielleicht, das alles optimieren wollen


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ja 
Aber eigentlich gehts bei Gehäuselüftern nicht wirklich besser als die SW2, die sind genial.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



econaut schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Nebengeräuschen? Die nur bedingt sinnvolle Montage hinter Hindernissen oder Lagergeräusche?




In diesem Zitat bezog ich mich auf Antriebsgeräusche. Im Falle der 120-mm-Eloop dürften diese eher der Elektronik denn dem Lager zuzurechnen sein und einige Nutzer mit sehr hohen Ansprüchen empfinden diese als störend. Noctua oder Be quiet liefern in diesem Punkt bessere Arbeit ab, fördern umgekehrt aber weniger Luft bei vergleichbarem Luftrauschen. Auf die Frage nach dem "besten" Lüfter muss ich also eine differenzierte Antwort je nach Leistungsbereich geben.




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Schau am besten mal unter "Lüftervorkammer":
> LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Alternativ zu den Plexiglas-Varianten gibt es auch welche aus Gummi oder ganze metallene Brackets. Solche flexiblen Aufsätze aus Gummi kriegt man übrigens auch relativ günstig bei eBay. Sind nur leider meist nicht so formstabil und daher etwas "labberig".



Wer basteln möchte kann auch einen (verbrauchten) Billig-Lüfter nehmen und die Stege zum Motor durchtrennen. Einmal mit der Feile drüber und fertig ist die 25-mm-Lüftervorkammer.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wer basteln möchte kann auch einen (verbrauchten) Billig-Lüfter nehmen und die Stege zum Motor durchtrennen. Einmal mit der Feile drüber und fertig ist die 25-mm-Lüftervorkammer.


Ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit.

Wobei die meisten 140er (zumindest die, die zur Zerstörung infrage kämen ) durch den Rahmen bedingt natürlich eine geringere Strömungsfläche aufweisen, was wiederum das Einstromfeld des eLoops einschränken könnte.
Für ein paar derart teure High-End Lüfter vielleicht nicht in jedem Fall die beste Lösung.

Mit vorgefertigter Bohrung gibt es aber wohl auch nicht sonderlich viele Alternativen.
Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man einen 3D-Drucker besitzt. Für 140mm Adapter gibt es nämlich zig Templates im Netz.


----------



## v3nom (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Gehäuse: Fractal Define S
Lüfterposition: hinten als Exhaust
Mein B14-2 läuft bei 50% bei etwas über 500rpm und ist richtig super leise. Unter Last lasse ich ihn dann auf 70% laufen, aber dabei hält ihn die Lüfterkurve auch mal bei 60%. Alles zwischen 55-65% ist extrem nervig, da der Lüfter eine Art "heulen" produziert. Kann das jmd. bestätigen?


----------



## thoast3 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Bei mir gibt der Eloop B14-1 bei ca 80-100% Drehzahl ein nerviges, lautes Brummen von sich.


----------



## v3nom (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt der Eloop B14-1 bei ca 80-100% Drehzahl ein nerviges, lautes Brummen von sich.



Das könnte auch der Drehzahlbereich sein, welcher bei mir auffällig ist (600-650rpm).


----------



## PCGH_Matthias (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*



v3nom schrieb:


> Mein B14-2 läuft bei 50% bei etwas über 500rpm und ist richtig super leise. Unter Last lasse ich ihn dann auf 70% laufen, aber dabei hält ihn die Lüfterkurve auch mal bei 60%. Alles zwischen 55-65% ist extrem nervig, da der Lüfter eine Art "heulen" produziert. Kann das jmd. bestätigen?


Confirmed! Mein B14-2 produziert bei knapp unter 600rpm ebenfalls ein solches "Heulen" (montiert ausblasend hinten am Define R4 PCGH-Ed.). Umgekehrt höre ich bei höheren Drehzahlen ein Rauschen durch die Friktion am Lüftergitter, aber dafür kann er ja nichts. Ich lasse ihn daher konstant bei 600-630rpm laufen. Weil er da schon so gut schaufelt, hätte ich mich eigentlich auch gleich mit dem 14-1 begnügen können.


----------



## v3nom (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Alles klar, danke! Eigentlich schade... denn wenn er ruhig ist, dann richtig.
Idle @ 530rpm (50%)
load @ 700rpm (70%) - hier ist er auch noch "recht leise"
Leider durchläuft er dabei die "bösen" 60%, da Speedfan nur Rampen kennt und keinen direkten Versatz.


----------



## Fafafin (11. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Ich habe den B14-2 im Heck des Fractal Design R4-PCGH und kann diesen Effekt nicht bestätigen. Der Lüfter ist bis 560 rpm quasi unhörbar und darüber kommt nur das besagte Luftrauschen am Luftaustritt des Gehäuses. Unter Prime+Furmark bis auf 960 rpm habe ich nur Luftrauschen.
Mein B14-2 hat im gesamten Drehzahlbereich definitiv kein Heulen oder Dröhnen o.ä.
Ich habe lange Zeit mit Speedfan geregelt, momentan bin ich aber wieder zur Mainboard-internen Regelung (MSI Z77A-G41) zurückgekehrt.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

Haben hier auch einie das Gewuupe der magnetischen lager der Eloops wahrgenommen? - Ich hatte das bei 3 unterschiedlichen Chargen (120er).


----------



## Narbennarr (17. April 2016)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 und B14-PS im Test: Die 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist*

ja


----------

